# A foray into a new theme



## windrivermaiden (Nov 6, 2006)

I've been doing a ton of florals in gum but decided that I really wanted to do some of my aviation stuff. Here is the first test print for the theme. I'm really happy with the results.


----------



## ledicozza (Nov 8, 2006)

:blushing: Wow!!!!
Wonderful!!!!
I'm sorry...but how did you do It?
Thank You!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Nov 8, 2006)

It is a 4 color Gum Dichromate print. Gum Dichromate is a hand applied emulsion of Gum Arabic, pigment and Potassium Dichromate. It is a UV exposed process.


----------

